# seltsame keymaps (cannot open file de-latin1 = gefixt)

## Gorgone

also nach nem emerge system

kann ich keine de de-latin1 oder irgend eine andere 

keymap angeben in der rc.conf er findet einfach keine

wenn ich /etc/init.d/keymap restart mache 

kommt

```

bash-2.05b# /etc/init.d/keymaps restart

 * Loading key mappings...

cannot open file de-latin1

 * Error loading key mappings     [ !! ]

```

merkwürdiger weise sind unter der console auf x alle symbole bzw zeichen und tastatur richtig

und nochwas startx startet bei mir kein kde mehr obwohl es als default session immernoch in der rc.conf drinn ist 

dankeLast edited by Gorgone on Tue Jul 29, 2003 6:14 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Sormuras

Hmmm... habe das selbe Problem, nur dass auch die Umlaute in der Console (nicht unter X) nicht funktionieren. Irgendwas scheint mit dem Pfad zu den keymaps/consolefonts nicht (mehr) zu stimmen. Denn wenn man statt den einfachen Dateinamen, den kompletten Pfad angibt, funktioniert wieder alles:

```
loadkeys /usr/share/keymaps/i386/qwertz/de
```

Das kann man auch so in die rc.conf eintragen, was aber nicht das Problem mit den Windowkeys löst. Nach einem man loadkeys sieht man, dass die Keyboarddateien in /usr/usr/share... gesucht werden. Komisch, oder? Naja, damit

```
ln -sf /usr/ /usr/usr
```

läuft wieder alles wie gewohnt. Auch ohne, dass man die absoluten Pfade verwendet.

----------

## beejay

Vielleicht solltet Ihr das hier mal lesen  :Wink: 

http://www.gentoo.de/inhalte/doku/einrichtung/lokalisierung/

----------

## Gorgone

 *beejay wrote:*   

> Vielleicht solltet Ihr das hier mal lesen 
> 
> http://www.gentoo.de/inhalte/doku/einrichtung/lokalisierung/

 

danke beejay aber ich sagte nach emerge system gings nichtmehr das heist es war io und es ist auch genau so wie es in der doku steht nur findet wie Sormuras sagte das olle system den pfad irgendwie nicht

und danke Sormuras so funzt das wirklich wieder *grübel

----------

## b0fh

Ich habe mir den Link gesetzt, die Bootfehlermeldung ist weg, allerdings habe ich auf den Umlauten in der Konsole immer noch seltsame Zeichen (auf dem "ä" das Summenzeichen, auf dem "ü" ein hochgestelltes n und auf dem "ö" ein geteilt-druch (nicht / )...)

Weiß dazu jemand Rat? Das ganze variiert je nachdem ob ich "de" oder "de-latin1" lade...

----------

## Sormuras

b0fh, das liegt jetzt noch an dem "CONSOLEFONT":

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=62231

Oder schnell: 

```

setfont lat9w-16

setfont lat0-16

```

----------

## b0fh

Ah, danke, das war's!

----------

## Sormuras

https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=25448

Jetzt ist das Problem an der Wurzel gepackt und behoben! Also schnell den Link in /usr auf /usr entfernen und das neue ebuild kbd-1.08-r1 installieren.

```
rm -f /usr/usr

emerge sync

emerge -up kbd

emerge -u kbd

```

Have fun,

Christian

----------

